# Trainingsgruppe in Erlangen



## OCD (16. Dezember 2004)

Wollt ihr nächstes Jahr auch bei Rennen vorne mitmischen, Marathons ohne große Probleme hinter euch bringen oder einfach Spaß am Radfahren haben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig!

Hallo, ich bin Lizenzfahrer und suche ein paar Leute für eine ganzjährige Trainingsgruppe in Erlangen. Trainiere im Augenblick 3-5 mal die Woche. Meistens alleine oder zu zweit. In der Gruppe macht das ganze natürlich viel mehr Spaß und die Motivationprobleme sind geringer.

Im Winter ist natürlich Grundlagentraining angesagt d.h. es wird mit dem MTB/Crossrad und Licht auf guten Wald- bzw. Feldwegen gefahren. Kein schweres Gelände bzw. Trails. Dafür sind ja schon die Jungs von der Nightride-Truppe zuständig. Optional besteht auch noch die Möglichkeit einen Lauftag mit einzubauen.

Im Sommer würde das Training dann aufs Rennrad verlagert. Natürlich kann man auch weiterhin des öfteren MTB fahren. Aber das kann dann im Frühjahr geklärt werden.

Also ab aufs Rad und los gehts!!!

OCD


----------



## Face (16. Dezember 2004)

Also ich meld mich schon mal an! Stellt sich nur die Frage wer den Trainingsplan zusammenstellt und wie wir die Zeiten klären. Die meisten von uns sind ja berufstätig so daß sich das Training eher auf den späten Nachmittag oder Abend verteilt.

Ansonsten Kette Rechts!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (16. Dezember 2004)

Also ich würde mich hin und wieder mit anschließen. Halt was an Zeit nach dem Uni-Zeugs noch übrig bleibt. Und dem Laufen bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt.

Was den Trainingsplan angeht ist doch im Winter eh noch nicht so aufwendig:
So viel KM in GA wie möglich, Das gleiche gilt fürs Laufen   

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (16. Dezember 2004)

und wer sagt mir das ich falls ich mit euch trainiere dann nächstes Jahr vorne mitfahre? 
es gibt Lizensfahrer wie Sand am Meer... und ne Lizens kriegt jeder.
Und die meisten Rennradler sind bei MTB Rennen ehr selten vorne anzutreffen.
und Gruppenbildung finde ich ausser beim Freeriden ehr hinderlich, am besten mit einen besseren fahren oder alleine.


----------



## Frazer (17. Dezember 2004)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> Und die meisten Rennradler sind bei MTB Rennen ehr selten vorne anzutreffen.




Komisch ist nur, dass so ziemlich alle MTB-Profis (CC,Marathon) etwa 70 - 80 % ihrer Trainingskilometer im Jahr auf dem Rennrad zurücklegen, im GA-Bereich.   

Jetzt im Winter wirds bei mir wohl eher schwierig, mich an ne feste Gruppe dranzuhängen, aber im Frühjahr wär es ne feine Sache, wenn man ein paar fixe Termine zum gemeinschaftlichen Rennradeln finden könnte. Schließlich muss ich ja auch meine Kilometer kommen   

@schlupp
mit Dir trainier ich net, du bist zu gut   

Beim Laufen wär ich allerdings mit von der Partie   


Grüße


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Dezember 2004)

Einen festen Trainingstermin zwecks Rennvorbereitung fände auch ich prima.   . Gerade im Winter ist es doch recht schwierig, sich fürs Alleinefahren zu motivieren. 

Aber irgendwie sollte auch im Frühjahr oder Sommer das Biken im Vordergrung stehen!     Aber das lässt sich sicher arrangieren. 

Also wann und wo sollen die ersten Ausfahreten starten? Nicht lange diskutieren, sondern handeln!  

Grüße


----------



## OCD (19. Dezember 2004)

Freue mich das doch ein paar Leute interesse haben  

Ich schwing mich auf jeden Fall Montag- und Mittwochabend aufs Rad.
Also falls da jemand Lust und Zeit hat, dann kann man daraus schon mal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt machen.


----------



## Frazer (20. Dezember 2004)

Uiuiui...

Montags hab ich immer Schwimmtraining, des kann ich leider nicht ausfallen lassen... und Mittwochs ist REKOM   

Mir wärs ja am liebsten, man könnt sowas an Sonntagen machen, da hätt ich immer am meisten Zeit und es ist auch noch schön hell fürs fahren.

Grüße


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin auch eher fürs Wochenende!


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. Januar 2005)

So, die Weihnachts- und Silvesterfestivitäten sind vorüber und die Kohlehydratspeicher voll! Zeit das Training für das neue Jahr zu starten.   

Wann soll die nächste Ausfahrt starten?

Gruß


----------



## OCD (9. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit!!! Wünsche allen noch ein gutes neues Jahr  !

Bin auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. Zwei Wochen und 900 km später beginnt nun leider wieder der Ernst des Lebens.  

Und nun kann die Trainingsplanung losgehen.

Kette rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (12. Januar 2005)

also was ich mir vorstelle wäre jeden zweiten Samstag im Monat nen Trainingsrennen. So ab jetzt bis April, bis die Rennen losgehen,.Am besten hinten am Schiessplatz um die Koppel rum so je nach Rundenlänge 4-5 Runden, anschlag fahren. 
Weil GA mach ich eh allein und ich brauch net jeden Tag nen Typen mit dem ich Sport mache. Was ich suche sind Leute die sich messen wollen um zu sehen wo sie bis jetzt stehen.
Ich hab mir das so vorgestellt wir treffen uns am besten immer Sa um 12 beim Obi (um der Zeit machen alle Mittag, open Trails) und gehen ca. ne Stunde gut ab.
Ausserdem werden sich so die Trainingspartner finden die zusammen ihr Tempo fahren können.


----------



## Frankenbiker (12. Januar 2005)

das ist immerhin mal ein Vorschlag! 

Wir sollten uns einfach mal treffen, der Rest ergibt sich dann schon. 

Samstag 12.00 Uhr ist optimal. Am besten gleich den kommenden.  

Gruß M.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (12. Januar 2005)

Frankenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> das ist immerhin mal ein Vorschlag!
> 
> Wir sollten uns einfach mal treffen, der Rest ergibt sich dann schon.
> 
> ...



ok, cool aber wie gesagt nichts grosses aber dafür schnell oder wie der Franke sagt QUICK NEN DIRTY  
Also ich bin Sa um 12 beim Obikreisel.


----------



## Frazer (14. Januar 2005)

Würd ja gern mal ne Runde mitfahren, allerdings ist Samstag um diese Uhrzeit bei mir immer schlecht   


@Shaun Palmer Jr.

wann fährst denn diese Saison Dein erstes Rennen?? Bzw. welches?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (14. Januar 2005)

mein erstes Rennen heuer wird Trieb sein.
So mal zu Form testen...und dann wieder Ende April OTV Cup.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Januar 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> mein erstes Rennen heuer wird Trieb sein.


 ... richtig so, immer ordentlich Werbung machen...RVC-Trieb 
Gruss Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (14. Januar 2005)

bin morgen um 12 dabei!   

Gruß


----------



## Frazer (15. Januar 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> mein erstes Rennen heuer wird Trieb sein.




Na vielleicht sieht man sich ja   

Werd mal guggn, ob ichs schaffe, bin die 2 Wochen vorher im Trainingslager.
Würde dann aber wohl nur die Halbdistanz-Runde fahren....


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (15. Januar 2005)

Teilnehmerzahl ZWEI...
war aber trozdem geil....sind schnell den Hetzi hoch und runter, ich bin heim, Frankenbiker gibt sich noch drei Std. Sonnenschein.
Naja ich würde sagen wir probieren die Action einfach nochmal nächsten SA, und wenn wieder nur FB du kommt fahr ich mit dir noch nach Leutenbach rüber.
Ride on


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Januar 2005)

Letztes Wochenende war die Resonanz auf die Trainingsausfahrt ja noch recht gering    , das ist aber kein Grund die Idee gleich fallen zu lassen, zumal es echt Spaß gemacht hat durch die Wälder zu heizen. Das Tempo war schon recht flott.   

Ich bin am Sonntag wieder unterwegs. Hetzles - Leutenbach und dann mal sehen. Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja anschließen.

10.30 Uhr am Kreisel am Obi.

Gruß


----------



## OldSchool (22. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute,

komme morgen auch um 10.30 zum Obi-Kreisel. 

Bin allerdings sicherlich nicht so fit wie Ihr.

Ciao Andreas


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (24. Januar 2005)

Samstag 12 Uhr OBI kreisel....diesesmal bitte mehr als 2Männaz


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Januar 2005)

Ich bin dabei. Ich fände es auch ganz gut, wenn die Gruppe etwas größer wäre.   

Wo bleiben die obigen Befürworter einer Trainingsgruppe???  

Gruß M.


----------



## Frazer (27. Januar 2005)

Frankenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleiben die obigen Befürworter einer Trainingsgruppe???




Sorry, ich kämpf noch mit ner Rückenverletzung, darf z.Zt. nicht aufs MTB. Und fürs RR is mir das Wetter eindeutig zu bescheiden   


Grüße

[EDIT]

Und Samstags als Zeitpunkt ist für mich eh immer schwierig, hab Samstag Vormittag bis Mittag immer Schwimmtraining. Mir würde ein Sonntag besser passen.

[/EDIT]


----------



## schlupp (27. Januar 2005)

Also ich denke, dass ich mich diese Woche auch mal anschließen werde. Es sein denn, dass Wetter wird noch absolut beschissen. Was ist denn für Samstag streckenmäßig geplant?

so long

Schlupp

Keep on riding


----------



## OCD (28. Januar 2005)

Kann zur Zeit leider nur unter der Woche. Nur da haben ja die meisten keine Lust oder Zeit. Am Wochende bin ich im Augenblick leider nie in Erlangen. Einerseits wegen Crossrennen oder wegen Training mit dem Team. 
Aber wenn es jemand mal ganz langweilig ist, dann kann er auch zum Strassentraining von meinem Verein kommen. Treffpunkt ist immer um 11uhr in Bamberg und wir fahren dann so 4-6std. Es wird mit Rennräder oder Crossräder im GA-Bereich gefahren. Und man hat noch die Möglichkeit sich Tipps von absoluten Topfahrern wie Andre Korff oder Thomas Lauterbach zu holen. Also falls jemand mal interesse hat mitzufahren, einfach bescheid sagen.

Kette rechts

OCD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (28. Januar 2005)

@OCD: In welchem Verein bist du da dann? Strullendorf? oder ein anderer?

So long
Schlupp


----------



## OCD (28. Januar 2005)

@Schlupp: Ja, RMV Concordia Strullendorf.


----------



## schlupp (28. Januar 2005)

Mit Leuten von Euch hatte ich in meiner Juniorezeit immer nette Duelle. 
Bin jedes Jahr wieder drauf und dran eine Lizens zu lösen. Aber irgendwie fehlt mir der Ehrgeiz und vor allem die Zeit zum regelmäßigen Training.
Aber vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr mal wieder.
Wobei ich glaube ich spiele lieber ambitionierten Freizeitfahrer !

so long

Schlupp


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. Januar 2005)

ja, ja ... erst große Töne spucken, und dann zu spät kommen. Sorry! Leider war um 10 nach 12 keiner mehr da. Aber bei der Kälte verständlich. 

Gruß
M.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (30. Januar 2005)

Frankenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ja ... erst große Töne spucken, und dann zu spät kommen. Sorry! Leider war um 10 nach 12 keiner mehr da. Aber bei der Kälte verständlich.
> 
> Gruß
> M.



Servus....

ja ich und der Schlupp waren nimmer anwesend, aber sicherlich noch unsere Reifenspuren. Wir haben bis 5 nach gewartet und sind dann los bevor die Kälte durch die Cleats kommt. Waren dann hinten in Kalchi, war scho ganz ok.
Wo bist du Samstags rumgefahren?

Gruss


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. Januar 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber sicherlich noch unsere Reifenspuren.



leider haben meine Trapper- und Spurenleserkenntnisse nicht ausgereicht, um aus den zig Reifenspuren die richtigen herauszufinden.    Und ob ich euch in dem Wald, wo alles gleich ausschaut, noch eingeholt hätte.....?   Das nächste Mal bin ich einfach pünktlich.

Ich war auf dem Hetzles und im Trubachtal. Bis auf einige Schneeverwehungen bei Kasberg - aber man fällt ja weich - ein sehr schönes Fährtchen,    aber Kräfte zehrend, zumal schon nach einer Stunde die Flaschen eingefroren waren.   

Gruß
M.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (30. Januar 2005)

na gestern war ja auch geiles Wetter für so ne Tour. 
Man heute wäre Langlaufen net schlecht, oben bei Teuchatz gehts sicherlich voll gut....ich hoffe meine Freundinn kriegt ihr Langlaufski von ihrer Mutter ran,
sonst darf ich heut scho wieder Biken


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. Januar 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> na gestern war ja auch geiles Wetter für so ne Tour.
> Man heute wäre Langlaufen net schlecht, oben bei Teuchatz gehts sicherlich voll gut....ich hoffe meine Freundinn kriegt ihr Langlaufski von ihrer Mutter ran,
> sonst darf ich heut scho wieder Biken



Langlaufen ist sicher die bessere Alternative. Und da oben hat's auch genügend Schnee. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (2. Februar 2005)

@ OCD wann fährst denn dann immmer so. Weil ich hab auch jeden Tag ab 14Uhr  frei und such noch nen der fit ist und so 2h mit mir fahren will.

@frankenbiker...war gestern erst in Teuchatz...saukalt und richtig gut schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (4. Februar 2005)

wer kommt morgen  um 12 zum OBI?

morgen denke ich werde ich nen paar Kilometer machen, übern Hetzi und Regensberg nach Leutenbach und dann an der Strasse heim.

Wer hatr Bock


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. Februar 2005)

Ich bin dabei. Und dieses Mal auch pünktlich!   

Gruß
M.


----------



## schlupp (4. Februar 2005)

Kann leider nicht. Muss geld in die Kasse wirtschaften.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (5. Februar 2005)

Morgen was für ein geiles Wetter, also  bis dann ma Kreisel.


----------



## Der Anfänger (25. Februar 2005)

hey leute bin zwar erst 14 und fang erst an mit dem rennrad aber im sommer würde ich gerne ma ne tour mitfahren wenn das geht (also wenn ihr nicht zu schnell seit)    ich wohne in Fürth also nicht sehr weit von Erlangen

mfg Eric


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (26. Februar 2005)

MAhlzeit...

war heut jemand am Kreisel? 
war heut net so motiviert aufs Rad zu steigen, hat ja auch keine Sonne geschienen  
dafür hab ich grad ne Mail bekommen in der steht folgendes:

Werte Sportfreunde!

Das Rennen in Vilseck am 24. April  muss leider ausfallen.
Bislang waren bei dieser Veranstaltung der amerikanischen Streitkräfte
US- Bürger und Nicht-Amerikaner gemeinsam am Start.
Ab sofort sollen die Vorschriften der US Streitkräfte konsequent durchgeführt werden.
Diese besagen, dass keine US Steuergelder für Nicht-Amerikaner ausgegeben werden dürfen.
Bei unserem Radrennen würde dies nicht nur das Material, sondern auch den ganzen
Personalaufwand betreffen.
Trotz der enormen finanziellen Einnahmen durch die deutschen Fahrer liessen sich die Verantwortlichen
Vorgesetzten bei den US-Streitkräften nicht überzeugen und die Versuche unseres Veranstalters vor Ort
das Rennen für den OTV Cup zu retten blieben erfolglos.

Somit muss das Rennen in Vilseck am 24ten April leider ausfallen  


Schade, grad die Amirennen fand ich immer geil...sauschnelle einfache Strecken und immer jede Menge Burger... und jetzt soll das alles vorbei sein?  
Super Hr. Bush ganz toll, und wer hat die 10000 Bullen für dich im Mainz bezahlt? der Deutsche Steuerzahler...
und Coffe ich schreib was ich will und wenn du meine Texte noch ein bischen kürzt oder beschneidest muss ich deoch zum HC kommen und dich mal fett auslachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (27. Februar 2005)

@ Shaun Palmer Jr,

ich bin hier moderator und solange du dich nicht an die umgangsregeln hier hälst, werde ich auch wieder eingreifen. lerne dich zu benehmen und wir haben keine probleme.


Grüße coffee


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (4. März 2005)

Wer geht morgen alles mit?, will Hetzi Walberla (wenns geht) und Retterner Kanzlel mitnehmen und dann am Kanal wieder ham.


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. März 2005)

Hört sich prinzipiell gut an - wenn nicht noch zu viel Schnee liegt.   Bin leider noch etwas erkältet.   Wenn's geht, bin ich morgen - pünktlich - am Kreisel. Wie immer um 12.00 Uhr?

Gruß


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (4. März 2005)

ja cool... also ich war die Woche scho am HEtzles und des geht fast wie im Sommer alles plattgefahren  
also bis um 12


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (11. März 2005)

Mahlzeit...hat morgen irgendjemand Bock auf Biken...so 60-70???

Frankenbiker sicherlich, oder?


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. März 2005)

Sollte das Wetter nicht zu schlecht sein, bin ich dabei. Bin pünktlich, sollte ich nicht da sein, also nicht warten.   

Gruß
M.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (18. März 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit...hat morgen irgendjemand Bock auf Biken...so 60-70???
> 
> Frankenbiker sicherlich, oder?


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. März 2005)

Ich bin die nächsten Tag auf der Insel. Ab dem Ostersonntag bin ich wieder im Lande. Dann könnte man m,al wieder ein größeres Fährtchen in die Fränkische/Trubachtal/Unterzaunsbach machen!   

Bis denn


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (2. April 2005)

Mahlzeit

@Frankenbiker...wie schauts nächste Woche aus mit zwei grossen Fahrten über die bösen Berge zu den bösen Bier nach FO und dann am Kanal heim.
bei mir würde Die, Mi, Do und SA gehen und halt so ab 16 Uhr...mach mal nen Vorschlag.
P.S. die vera hat jetzt ihr neues, geilomat damit muss ich mich mit meinen 14,5kg Bomber anstrengen dranzubleiben


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (4. April 2005)

Frankenbiker...

ich such mir jetzt ne richtige Männerabfahrt, länger als alles was wir bis jetzt gesehen haben...
Ich bin neulich oben bei Seidmar rausgekommen, von da an geht dann die Strasse ewig bergrunter nach Leutenbach. Bis jetzt bin ich so gefahren das ich die Strasse bis zur Kapelle runterbin dann rechts die paar Stufen hoch und dann Singletrail runter. Heute will ich aber gar nimmer auf die Strasse und such mir nen Weg der von oben bis ganz nunter geht. ich Denke da müsstest auf 3km abfahrt kommen.
Oder du kennst doch sicher schon nen Trail???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (4. April 2005)

Hey,

biketechnisch geht es bei mir leider erst wieder nächste Woche. Wie schaut's mit dem Wochenende vom 16./17.4. aus. Oder sind alle in Trieb beim Marathon?? Würde mich auf eine lange Tour in der Fränkischen freuen.   

Von Seidmar gibt es einen sehr schönen Trail zur Kapelle. Wenn du von Seidmar auf der Straße Richtung "große" Straße fährst, nach dem Ortsausgang den ersten Schotter links, an der Einmündung rechts und gleich wieder links. Der immer noch recht große Weg neigt sich dem Tal zu, aber Obacht nach ca. 300m einen Waldweg rechts, dann dem gelben Kreuz folgen. Viel Spaß!!

Bis die Tage! 

M.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (5. April 2005)

thx...des ist ne coole Idee gleich auf der Seidmarseite runterzufahren.
Kommt man dann von oben an die Kapelle? Von der Kapelle runter nach Leutenbach ist kein Prob da kenn ich den Weg geht ja immer am Bach entlang.
Was ich jetzt brauch ist nen Trail der genau oberhalb von der Kapelle rauskommt. Wir brauchen nämlich ne Strecke zum Shutteln und ich mein wenn sich was anbietet dann da des Eck da ist kein Naturschutzgebiet und du hast ne öffentliche Strasse hoch. 
Gestern bin ich nochmals auf der anderen Seite abgefahren, denn gleichen Weg wo wir im Schnee runter sind...man ist der heftig!!! allerdings gings dann unten nimmer weiter bergab und ich kam dann in nen Privatgrundstück raus   Und ausserdem kommst von oben net ran zum Shutteln, leider.
Deswegen versuch ich jetzt die Wochen noch deinen Tip...ausserdem hab ich am Ghost meine neue alte Z2 hingebaut nachdem der Indy ihr linkes Tauchrohr nen Riss hatte.   
jetzt ´kann ich auch wieder mitm CC Bike richtige DH abchecken ohne Angst haben zu müssen die Gabel zerreissts.
Also ich fahr nur noch die Woche richtig....nächste Woche mach ich dann net soviel und am 17. gehts auf nach Trieb.
Komm doch einfach mit und fahr schnell die 60, ist ja für dich kein Thema und nen guter Paltz ist sicherlich auch drinn für dich.
Ich werd die hundert fahren, ich fühl mich zur Zeit ganz gut... und scheiss drauf wenn ich net gut drauf bin dann wirds nen gutes Training.

Servus


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. April 2005)

Wenn ich mitfahre, dann sicher nicht die 60 km!!!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (19. April 2005)

@FB wo wollen wir des WE Radeln?

Wir könnten ja mal die Runde Hetzi, Regi, Leutenbach versuchen zu verbessern ,mehr Trails einbauen oder irgendwas anderes.


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. April 2005)

Mir würde Sonntag gegen Mittag passen. Entweder eben nach Leutenbach oder ins Trubachtal.  

M.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (22. April 2005)

@FB  sorry kann des WE doch net, fahr nämlich heut nach Bischofsmais... Strecken machen und a wengerla trainieren.

aber dann nächste Woche...lass uns mal unter der Woche abends fahren.


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Mai 2005)

Fahre am Donnerstag um 11.00 Uhr eine *schnelle * Runde zum Teufelstisch. ca. 65 km, 1000 hm.   

Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja anschließen.   

CU 

M.


----------



## StefanS. (4. Mai 2005)

Wo würdest du wegfahren? Weiß noch nicht genau, was ich morgen mache.

Klingt aber schon verlockend. 


MFG Stefan


----------



## (Nordlicht) (4. Mai 2005)

Um 11:00 Uhr habe ich gerade gefrühstückt.

Ev. 13:00

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (4. Mai 2005)

11.00 Uhr am Kreisel beim OBI!   

M.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (4. Mai 2005)

evtl. komm ich auch...

würd mich freuen mal was neues zu sehen


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. Mai 2005)

Nach den ergiebigen Regenfällen kann man den Hetzles und Teufelstisch vergessen, außer man fährt gerne unterirdisch!   

Ein anderes Mal!   

M.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (5. Mai 2005)

jo zu nass...

egal geh mer halt weng arbeiten


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (10. Mai 2005)

Am Samstag findet in Wüstenselbitz ein XC Rennen statt, also wer Lust hat soll kommen die Strecke ist genial 80% Trails.

Infos

www.otv-mtb-cup.de


----------



## Lizius (30. Mai 2005)

Hi zusammen

Ich bin relative neu in Erlangen, bin erst seit letztem Jahr September hier, und auch ziemlich neu beim Mountainbiken. Hoffe mal keiner hat was gegen diesen 'Threadmißbrauch'.

Ich such Anschluß an ein paar Biker aus Erlangen, die mir ein bisserl die Strecken der Gegend näherbringen und mit denen ich fahren kann (zu mehrt macht das bestimmt nochmal soviel Spass). Mir ist klar das ich bei euch nicht mithalten kann Konditionstechnisch (fahr erst seit 4 Wochen), aber vielleicht gibts ja den einen oder anderen ambitionierten Biker hier der sich eines Anfängers annimmt  oder es findet sich jemand in meiner Leistungsklasse 
(ob man bei mir schon von Leistung reden kann weiß ich net ).
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gewillt Kondition aufzubauen und irgendwann mal paar größere Touren zu fahren (auf jeden Fall macht das mountainbiken mächtig Laune).

Bisher bin ich meistens im Reichswald rumgekurvt, Richtung Kalchreuth oder auch nach Marloffstein raus, oder im Forst Nähe Dechsendorf. Teils/teils Forstwege und durchs Unterholz...

Wär auf jeden Fall cool hier ein paar Leute zu finden mit denen ich mit-touren kann.

Hab gelesen das Samstags um 12 Uhr beim Obikreisel allgemeiner Termin und Treffpunkt ist. Ist das noch aktuell ?

Schonmal Danke im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

